# $300 Home Theater Challenge...



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello shackster. You have received this message because we feel you are our best hope for this mission, and quite frankly, there are very few agents left that we trust. 

Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to build the very best HT/music system you possibly can with a small amount of US currency. Our target is a new home theater shopper who is holding a Bose pamphlet while standing over in the corner looking at sound bars with a sad face. 

1. You have a MAX budget of $300 that cannot budge. Your contact will provide you with the account #.

2. A Samsung LCD, Sony PS3, PC, and home-made speaker stands will be provided for you. 

3. Use will be 50% music / 50% Home Theater and games. PC use is a bonus. Our target has a "thing" for movies.

4. The room is a small bedroom.

5. This system will not be upgraded later. Repeat. This system will not be upgraded later. 
We're only going to get one shot at this. 



Intel has informed me that a 2.0 or 2.1 system may be our best bet. A 2.1 channel amp or receiver may be advisable if this is your chosen solution. A receiver or amp may not be necessary tho depending on your plan of attack. Remember, this system is a one-shot and will not be upgraded. Think of this system as "expendable." Our target will be a poor college student for a couple years and will not be allowed to spend over the already stretched budget of $300. 

Creativity is encouraged! Only to a certain point tho. I MAY be able to assemble a kit or flat pack. This will just depend on circumstances. I don't have the knowledge, time, or tools to assemble a crossover. 

Pre-built speakers are preferred, but a DIY solution will be considered as long as difficulty is very low. 

My superiors feel that this situation is a no-win scenario. I don't believe in no-win scenarios. 

I want to thank you guys ahead of time... as this may be the last time we meet... 

You can contact me via the usual method... until then... good luck shackster. 

{This message will self-destruct}


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Systems I've heard so far but haven't been too impressed with: 

Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 - I thought this sounded a bit harsh with "meh" bass. But it's only $150 computer speakers. 

Speakers I'm curious about:

Audio Engine 5? 

Swan? M-Audio? 

Maybe a cheap amp out there? ... Decent HTIB (haha)?

Looking looking...


----------



## mulalleybs (Aug 4, 2012)

well I can't speak for any other brand of speaker but you can get 2 boston acoustics A25's for about 160 to the door, then you could spend the rest on a receiver to power then. you can usually find older receivers used fairly cheap on either craigslist or some different forums.


----------



## mulalleybs (Aug 4, 2012)

DENON-AVR-1312-5.1-Channel-A/V-Home-Theater-Receiver
ONKTXSR309/Onkyo-TX-SR309-5.1-Channel-3-D-Ready-Home-Theater-Receiver
one of those 2 receivers would probably be your best bet. I looked on a4l and didn't see the A series speakers there anymore.

I don't know how good these speakers are, but they aren't expensive.
DENON-SCN7-2-Way-4.75-in-Speakers-Pair-White
there's also these, they'd put you close to your budget and I don't know how they sound.
KEF-C1-Two-Way-4-Bookshelf-Speakers-Pair-Black

I would definitely check craigslist especially near larger cities if you're close enough. Many people sell their old theaters when they upgrade.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys! Wow those are good prices for receivers. Holy Schmoly.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Any experience with studio monitors? It seems logical to me that some of these may offer more bang for the buck in terms of sound quality (just judging by how ugly they are lol). But looks won't matter for this application. Shooting for the best SQ for the money. Not sure tho. Looking at Behringer at the moment. Thanks for your help guys!

Edit: I said thanks guys, but you're one person! lol Thanks.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Anyone have experience with KRK Rokit 5? 

These speakers appear to hit the $300 mark precisely with free shipping from Amazon. I wonder what else they would need? Don't know if they need any sort of pre-amp or not, yet. Just discovered these... reading reading... 

Anybody here with experience with KRK Rokits for a tiny 2 channel home theater? I can't imagine these sounding worse than a less-than-$300 HTIB.. anyone? Or do you guys think a HTIB would be preferable? Not sure yet... I know a 5 channel HTIB would give a surround experience with some bass, but would the frequency response "hole" and boomy bass be worth it? I personally prefer less bass and no holes or boominess. But not sure about missing the surround experience... decisions...


----------



## iconrl (Jul 30, 2010)

For a 2.1, UNDER BUDGET, maybe one of the receivers listed above with this sub
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-629
and these speakers
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-652

This would leave you some extra $ for cables for speakers and components since they weren't listed in the OP.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Excellent! Dayton Audio... Accessories for Less... very nice.  I forgot to mention cables, you're right! Yeah I gave up on the studio monitors idea. Not that monitors are particularly BAD, but CHEAP monitors may be particularly bad. lol Can't get something for nothing. Thanks for the suggestions! And thanks everybody! Adding these to my list.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Another possibility: 

Speakers: Pioneer SP-BS21-LR x 2 - $75 from Amazon

Sub: Pioneer SW-8 - $105 from Amazon

Cables: I know I said a strict $300 but I'm gonna be a hypocrite and wiggle around the cables. I've got some extra cables I can donate.  

Anyone heard this Pioneer setup? Seems to be a CNET favorite.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

j0nnyfive said:


> Another possibility:
> 
> Speakers: Pioneer SP-BS21-LR x 2 - $75 from Amazon
> 
> ...


The Pioneer speakers are good ones, and are much better than the Dayton speakers.
Now, I would really consider the new Pioneer BS22 speakers >> and they are really
better than the BS21 speakers. They are $99 at Tigerdirect.com > if you place them
in the cart, the price will show up.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3381565&CatId=5689

However if you do want the BS21, they are on special at NewEgg.com
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117405

The Pioneer sub is the weak link, and is lacking in power and dynamics - I would take
a hard look at the Dayton sub linked above.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Funny thing is I just logged back in here to say that it would probably be a better idea to keep the Dayton sub recommendation. Nice! I'm glad you agree. 

Okay, this... may be stretching the 300 a bit..... ugh.... lol I told myself I wouldn't do this, but it might be worth it (if I get fixated on the Pioneer speakers). The Pioneers DO seem to be the current "darlings" in this price range don't they? 

SO! ... 

SPEAKERS: Pioneer SP-BS22LR - $100 (pair)
SUB: Dayton Sub-1200 - $110
AMP: Denon AVR-1312 (refurbished) - $120
CABLES: I'm a nice guy. 

TOTAL: $330 

Okay! I really like the idea of the Pioneer with Dayton 2.1! Now, if I might shift the focus back to the amp. 

Does anyone think there may be a better deal than the $120 Denon AVR-1312? I'm going to be focusing on this now. I think I'm settled on the speakers and sub. I don't see how I could go wrong with the Pioneer/Dayton combo. (If anyone disagrees, please tell me!) Thanks guys! Your suggestions are extremely helpful! 

Any more ideas on the amp? You think there may be a better refurbished amp for the money that pulls it back down to $300? Or maybe if it doesn't decrease the price, is there a better idea to accomplish what I'm trying to do? Or is the Denon-1312 "the thang"?


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

for the small budget.i think thats alot of system really.i got more than 300 in my sub alone.i still consider my system to be a budget system however.


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

LOL I'm glad you think it's a lot of system! That's what I'm going for.  


Now, I'm going to get REALLY insane here for a second... under $200 for myself as a cheap system meant to beat systems like Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 (which I thought sounded too "horn harsh" and bass too weak)... 


Dayton T-Amp and B652 Speaker Bundle - $60 (So a little amp is included)

Dayton Sub-1200 - $110

TOTAL: $170

Do you guys think there is something better for under $200? (I know this is a bit off topic, but hey, since we've stooped down this low in dollars, might as well!) 

How low... can ya go? lol Thanks guys! 

P.S. Did I mention I love this site? You guys are awesome!


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i have one of those dayton t-amps.i can say they do sound very good.that dayton setup will be better than a pro media system.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You guys have put forth some pretty slick deals. I would offer up the following option:

1) Polk Audio RM6750 5.1 speaker system which retails from $150-$250... But can be had used on eBay for $120 with free shipping

I've used this set-up and it gives surprisingly good sound. The sub isn't substantial, BUT gives you the ability to wire the sub speaker-level to the LCR channels so I'm less concerned about having an AVR that can manage the sub.

2) from accessories 4 less... The Onkyo HT-RC330 5.1 for $99. Decent power output on this AVR... but the Polks don't need a tremendous amount.

And... With my remaining $90 budget.... I'll buy some cables from monoprice... An LG610 BD Player from Amazon for $54.00 and I'll take the remaining $10 down to my local beer store and buy an ice cold case of Beast lite (tastes awful... but when I was in college 22 years ago this was a go to beer for us) to share with my friends as we sit back to watch some good flicks! ;-)

Mission Accomplished


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice! Welcome to the party 27dnast! Good calls! Especially on that Onkyo! $100 gives me $20 headroom. I wonder, at this low of price point, is there a significant difference between the little Denon and the little Onkyo? They both do 5.1... so... looks good to me! 

Thanks for the 5.1 system suggestion! I'll keep that in mind. I got a little stuck on the 2.1 idea. I think, for me, the reason I like 2.1 is it seems you can get a more "full" sound if you spend your budget on the best 2 fronts and sub you can. I'm trying to reach as high as 18-20khz, and as low as 20-25hz with no major "holes" between the sub and speakers' frequency range. Now, this is just a preference that (I) have. I think my buddy is of this mindset as well after hearing my own system that is only 2 channel.  

But, there is also the idea that surround sound is awesome (I agree!) and a worthy thing to make some compromises for!  I definitely like to be immersed in sound from all around me. Man that's a tough call. The more options the better! Keep em coming!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

That Polk speaker package is an older one... But can still be bought new for about $170 from newegg. Go read the reviews for it on Polk.com and amazon... You'll see that people that have it are really impressed. I sure was... Gave great sound... The ability for surround... And has a very smooth lower end. If the route to be taken is for surround, then it is a definite option.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You know... If you are looking for an amp to drive a 2.1 system, go check your local goodwill. You could potentially walk out of there with a very serviceable amp for $15. ;-)


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Goodwill... you know, I see people say that, but I have still not done this! I think I lack confidence in my knowledge of amps. I don't know a whole lot about audio in general besides your basic frequency response, efficiency stuff.. amplifiers? I have no idea what's good. I guess I'm worried about getting ripped off, but for $15 or so, the learning experience alone would be worth far more than that.  Thanks for that recommendation! 

My goal for this thread is to be the ultimate "cheapskate" thread for people in my situation. lol All these suggestions are awesome! I bet there are probably a lot of people out there who would love to put a system together for themselves if they only knew how cheap they could do it for and still get some pretty good sound (compared to many package deals). Love it!


----------



## j0nnyfive (Jan 25, 2012)

Just procrastinating... don't wanna start homework... 


I've got a good 5.1 idea I think! 

The Onkyo (Accessories 4 Less) - $100

Dayton HTP-3 5.1 - $200
-----------------------------------------------------
TOTAL - $300 

BOOYAH!!! lol This is addictive. Yeah, still got shipping $ and cables... I know, I know... :neener:


----------

